# Rhinestone Help - I'm confused



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay forum, I need some assistance in regards to this. I watched a few videos on youtube and read several posts on this forum site. But I am not 100%. Never done this before but I am interested and I'm trying to stay 2 steps ahead of my competition.

I'm looking to doing my own rhinestone transfers. So here's what I perceive as how it works.



Import your design into whatever rhinestone software you are using.
Put cutting vinyl into cutter to cut the little holes for the vinyl to fall into. *(what is the name of this type of vinyl - also vendors who sell this type of vinyl).*
Cut your design mirror reversed
Apply hotfix vinyl to the vinyl. Use small sponge like brush to have rhinestones fall into the holes in the vonyl.
Apply transfer tape over the vinyl with beads then lift off with rhinestones now attached to transfer tape.
Place on your garment, press on your heat press, cold peel.
All help and advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoodietees said:


> Okay forum, I need some assistance in regards to this. I watched a few videos on youtube and read several posts on this forum site. But I am not 100%. Never done this before but I am interested and I'm trying to stay 2 steps ahead of my competition.
> 
> I'm looking to doing my own rhinestone transfers. So here's what I perceive as how it works.
> 
> ...


*1. Correct*
*2. No, you use something like Hartco 435s sandblast resist or one of the similar products being offered along with rhinestone supplies*
*3. No, you don't cut the design in reverse*
*4. Once you have cut your template and weeded out the holes you then brush the rhinestones over the template and they fall into the holes face up.*
*5. Yes, then you apply the mylar transfer tape*
*6. Yes, then you place on the garment and press. I hot peel my transfers.*


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Go to this web site Rhinestone Template & Heat Transfer System and watch the video for the system overview.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep jane is right,, 
what software for stone design do you have,,, 
you can also purchase downloadable files, too if you dont have the software, to make the design, 
Sometimes you need to dial your cutter in to make the nice circles,, and use a 60 degree blade..

HOpe this helps
MMM


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

Check out JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support for their line of Rhinestone supplies. They have everything you need and have been helpful in getting me going.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> yep jane is right,,
> what software for stone design do you have,,,
> you can also purchase downloadable files, too if you dont have the software, to make the design,
> Sometimes you need to dial your cutter in to make the nice circles,, and use a 60 degree blade..
> ...


I don't have any rhinestone software as of yet. I'm using Corel Draw X$ for my design work. Can you advise me on the best and easiest software to use?


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Jane for clearing that up. So now I just need the software, get the rhiestones and the materials to cut the template and some magic tape and I'm good to go.

On a side note, I saw some of the youtube videos using an iron instead of a heat press. I know using an iron with vinyl is considered by many as a bad thing due to pressure and heat setting capabilities. Does this also apply with rhinestones? Is the heat pres preferred.

Also, are their any specific types of fabrics that do not work well with rhinestones? For example, the nylon material normal found on sport (athletic) coach jackets. Just don't want to get into a jam if I try to apply it to a garment and the stones start dropping off after the 1st wash.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoodietees said:


> On a side note, I saw some of the youtube videos using an iron instead of a heat press. I know using an iron with vinyl is considered by many as a bad thing due to pressure and heat setting capabilities. Does this also apply with rhinestones? Is the heat pres preferred.


Rhinestones do not have the same constraints as heat press vinyl. One of the great things about rhinestones is that they can be applied either way (iron or heat press). If you can afford a heat press, I would go that route if you are making finished product (see Sunie.com for affordable heat press if on a budget constraint). However, when I sell rhinestone motifs to customers...they will not have a heat press and can apply them using a regular household iron.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> Rhinestones do not have the same constraints as heat press vinyl. One of the great things about rhinestones is that they can be applied either way (iron or heat press). If you can afford a heat press, I would go that route if you are making finished product (see Sunie.com for affordable heat press if on a budget constraint). However, when I sell rhinestone motifs to customers...they will not have a heat press and can apply them using a regular household iron.


Thanks for clearing that up. I have a Mighty Press and have been pressing garments for over a year now. I prefer to use my press since I can control time, temperature, and pressure settings. Plus it's easier to cover a large area of the shirt versus and iron and an ironing board.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoodietees said:


> On a side note, I saw some of the youtube videos using an iron instead of a heat press. I know using an iron with vinyl is considered by many as a bad thing due to pressure and heat setting capabilities. Does this also apply with rhinestones? Is the heat pres preferred.
> 
> Also, are their any specific types of fabrics that do not work well with rhinestones? For example, the nylon material normal found on sport (athletic) coach jackets. Just don't want to get into a jam if I try to apply it to a garment and the stones start dropping off after the 1st wash.


I haven't tried rhinestones on nylon but my gut instinct is that the stones won't stay on or you will melt the nylon during pressing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found if a Material can take a Heat press,, and not melt,, the Hot fix stones glue will adhere,,, 
Garments, Mouse pads, Cruiseres, Koozies,Denium,
MMM


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I have found if a Material can take a Heat press,, and not melt,, the Hot fix stones glue will adhere,,,
> Garments, Mouse pads, Cruiseres, Koozies,Denium,
> MMM


The reason why I asked in regards to the hotfix stones adhering to the nylon is because I know that the sim stitich letters sold by Stahls will not adhere to nylon. And the backing of the sim stitch letters are basically a glue. Since the hotfix stones are glue as well, I wasn't sure if it would adhere to nylon.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you tell us exactly what nylon product you are using, like a windjacket,, or a decorative flag to hang outside,, 
that will help alot,, 
If i ever wonder if a material is able to be pressed,, at high temps,, I also Call the buisness I am getting the garment, bag or whatever from and get the specs, as to what are the temp, requirements for this products,, 
I just did this for Hockey jerseys, that are 100 poly.
I also always test one, of a new product, i Cover my plates on my press to make sure my plates are protected.
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a list of rhinestone software and systems I have put together from tutorials on corel draw being the cheapest since you already have corel draw to more expensive  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html.

There is a ton of info in each thread on that list and should be helpful in giving you an idea on what direction to go as far as what software you would need


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Can you tell us exactly what nylon product you are using, like a windjacket,, or a decorative flag to hang outside,,
> that will help alot,,
> If i ever wonder if a material is able to be pressed,, at high temps,, I also Call the buisness I am getting the garment, bag or whatever from and get the specs, as to what are the temp, requirements for this products,,
> I just did this for Hockey jerseys, that are 100 poly.
> ...


Please see the link to sanmar's website for the garment 
SanMar - Wholesale Imprintable Apparel & Accessories


----------

